# Seiko Treat



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Last week I bought a large amount of Seiko's from a collector.

I thought I would share this rare chonometer that was in the collection.

I have quite a few King Seiko's, Lord-Matics and other rarities for the next few updates, there are too many watches for just one update.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Any 7T59,s Roy?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the mind just boggles! I have no money


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> Any 7T59,s Roy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No quartz Roger, sorry.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This ones your colour Paul.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

One more then you'll have to wait for the updates.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh that is bloody lovely!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bootiful!!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just when I'd decided that had enough watches along comes something like this







!! I agree with PG - that's just stunning









Roll on the next few updates







- any divers Roy?


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

And the next update containing these Seikos is going to be..............?????????

Joli.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No vintage divers Paul.

A day or two Joli.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

I like all 3 of them, they're all stunning in their own way


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Some very handsome and unusual pieces in this update Roy, they shouldn't last long.

Derek


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't see that one in the update .... did you keep it all to your self?











Roy said:


> Last week I bought a large amount of Seiko's from a collector.
> 
> I thought I would share this rare chonometer that was in the collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No not kept it, maybe next update.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I used to like Seiko's and other Japanese watches.

These day's I prefer Swiss.

Saving up for a Zenith el Primero at the moment.

Sorry but Jap stuff simply cannot compete with the real Swiss item.

No comparison.

And if you believe that you'll believe anything.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I heard that you like to stir things up Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You bugger!!









You had me going there


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I thought you had them for a minute Andy.


----------

